# streetsboro ponds or lakes???



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

just wondering if anyone new of any lakes or ponds in the streetsboro area that are public?? is there one by 14 and frost rd... I heard that there is one there??


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

tinkers creek state park.... hit 480 and get off at the frost road exit and turn right then a imediate left(the road where the dream car factory is) then make a right at the stop sign and it will be on yer left


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes there is a big lake there but it is private! Tinkers creek is about the only other one I can think of!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks guys... I drive 480 into streetsboro everyday and I see like 4-5 people on that lake by frost rd and 480... and that is just what i can see, and someone told me it was public! just wondering!


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I got to duck hunt the lake one time and it was a blast! I have a guy at work that has a friend who lives down by the fire place shop that has fished it during the summer time and the bass and crappie are supposed to be awesome!

Trust me I feel your pain because I drive that way every day also!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i live right on frost rd. and i go to hudson springs i just got 2 nice trout wed. the place on the corner is owned by geis construction last time i heard so i wouldnt call it public i think u might need permission but i could be wrong.


----------



## redranger520 (Jun 22, 2004)

That pond is owned by Geis construction and is private.I work next to it and was told I would need permission or get kicked off.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

just drove past frost rd about 4 guys out


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

What about the lakes/ponds along diagonal rd east of 14. Signs say standard lafarge ? Any one ever fish back there? Looks like gravel pits. I forget the rd south of diaganol where you can see them better but looks like alot of water.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Those are also private ponds owned by Lafarge. You had better get permission from them or risk the trespassing fines.


----------

